# Best place online for out of print box sets



## Pmartel63 (Dec 9, 2020)

Hi again;

So having been out of the loop for so long, it hurts when I see how much I've missed getting/

As I'm in Canada, I'm looking for a place that carries out of print box sets in good shape for a reasonable price

I so miss the days of CD stores and one local second hand shop has a really small classical section

Thanks as always


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Good luck with that. You're asking a question a lot of have had: will we never be able to get those great sets? Are they permanently out-of-print? I have to say that honestly, that seems unlikely. Eventually, there will be another group of people who want the set by Reiner, Munch, Walter, Ormandy, etc and if there's money to be made, the companies will re-do them. I want to believe that. Doesn't it seem likely? Then, maybe they'll re-do them in a different way: who really needs the original jackets? I would like to see some re-released on Blu Rays which can hold a dozen or more cds on each. What a space saver that would be!

There are places you can get OOP sets, like Amazon, but the prices are insanely high. A year or so ago I went to an estate sale and the deceased man was a classical listener and I did pick up several really nice boxes for next to nothing. The kids knew nothing and just wanted to get rid of the stuff, but that's not a good or reliable way to get those sets.

Maybe we should start a letter writing campaign to Sony and Warner requesting consideration of printing more sets. The economics must be tricky - those sets like the Ormandy aren't cheap to make.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Pmartel63 said:


> Hi again;
> 
> So having been out of the loop for so long, it hurts when I see how much I've missed getting/
> 
> ...



When I am searching I sometime found the prices on Amazon.ca very reasonable, alas the shipping to Europe is then expensive and takes weeks....
Try eBay , good luck.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Try eBay, Discogs, or Grooves, Inc.


----------

